# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Sobre el buscador

## FernandoEspi

Hola! Vaya por delante que respeto el trabajo de los moderadores y jefazos!!
He visto en muchos posts que se hace referencia a utilizar el buscador lo cual es lógico para evitar repetición de temas, sin embargo creo que cuando un usuario pide opiniones sobre algo, aunque sea repetido, puede ser que el reflotar ese tema sea porque no le convencen las opiniones dadas y busca opiniones tanto de miembros nuevos como de los que no pinaron aquella vez y ahora si estén en condición de opinar e incluso puede que en el tiempo que ha estado el tema parado haya ocurrido algo para que las opiniones vertidas ya no sean tan válidas por diversas circunstancias.
Asi que, no sé, antes de cerrar hilos de opinión porque ya se han tratado deberia saberse el motivo y la necesidad de opinion que tiene el creador no?

----------


## nico5713

pare mi esta bien pero primero ante una duda use el buscador si no lo convencen los temas crea un hilo y que en el hilo ponga en el buscador no encontre lo que buscaba para mi deberia ser asi no se los demas que opinan!!!
un saludo

----------


## Coloclom

Cuando referimos a alguien al buscador, es porque ha abierto un hilo nuevo, y nosotros somos partidarios de reflotar el antiguo, cosa, que la mayoría hacen mal.

Nunca cerramos los temas, salvo que sea porque se salgan de madre, de modo que los temas siguen abiertos y se puede postear en ellos.

El problema es que si no nos molestamos en buscarlos, y optamos por la facilidad de crear uno nuevo, estamos perjudicando a todos.

Al foro porque lo sobrecargamos, a los seguidores del tema viejo (que algunos utilizamos temas antiguos como material de estudio) porque les complicamos el estudio, a los refunfuñones porque se molestan (jejeje), y a los nuevos porque cuando usen el buscador para tratar ese tema concreto les saldrá un océano de hilos sobre el mismo tema que no hará más que complicarles la vida.

Además de esto, si reflotamos temas antiguos, los enriquecemos (cuando los reflotamos con lógica y no para preguntar sandeces), y que hay mejor que enriquecer un tema que puede resultar interesante?

Esa era mi respuesta como coordinador.

Como usuario creo que la gente se pasa de vagancia, y todo porque no quieren leer.
Hace tiempo, en este foro hubo usuarios que podríamos llamar vacas sagradas, gente que sabe muchísimo de magia y que dejó muchas joyas en este foro. Sinceramente, me parece mejor leerles y analizar su posts antes de abrir un nuevo hilo y esperar la opinión de ¿...?

Y conste que por aquí se pasan grandes magos, pero si ya tenemos la respuesta en otro hilo... no sé, es mi opinión.
Pero siempre que sea para aportar algo nuevo, o para plantear una duda no respondida, todos los mods somos partidarios de que se refloten los hilos.

De echo esta semana Iban reflotó un post mio sobre el forzaje y estoy encantadísimo.

Porque aunque las respuestas que me dieron en su día fueron buenas, hoy hay más aportes y diferentes puntos de vista.

Lo que causa enfado con ese tema es que se reflote un hilo para preguntar algo que estaba respondido 5 páginas más atrás y todo porque a alguien no le apeteció leerlo antes de preguntar o usar el buscador.

Molesta que se reflote un hilo para hacer un comentario que no aporta nada del estilo: gracias, este hilo me ha sido muy útil (3 años después).

Un saludo

----------


## FernandoEspi

Coloclom estoy de acuerdo contigo a veces nos pasamos de vagos y ahi me incluyo, pero no nos liemos me refiero sobre todo a posts que buscan opiniones no a decir sandeces en temas muy pasados.
Gracias por las aclaraciones

----------

